# San Luis Obispo recommendations?



## JStrube (Dec 19, 2013)

My wife and I are going to spend 4 days in SLO next month. Wanting to do some road biking while we are there. Wife and I are about 40 milers, beginners, but adventurous. Thinking perfume canyon rd, any other ideas, must do rides?

then we are going wine tasting...


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

We stayed in Pismo Beach for a short vacation. My favorite loop went clockwise to SLO, went by the airport, then Edna Road until it reached Arroyo Grande, until tooling along somewhat trafficky streets (at least I could see the ocean!) back to Pismo. Seemed like it totaled between thirty and forty miles.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

This may help:
Ride Routes - SLOBC


----------



## JStrube (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

